# another week another day



## DaveHawk (Apr 29, 2016)

Another turn , very interesting wood to turn
Zebra 
The more oul I add to this the darker it will become. 
I want to test this one with stabilizing and hear the sound.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 29, 2016)

Nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 29, 2016)

So very nice! Haven't worked with Zebra wood yet, but it's captivating to see. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Apr 29, 2016)

Chuck with the twisting of the wood really makes your eyes go a little crazy also, when it turning.lol


----------



## bigdoc (May 5, 2016)

Very nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DaveHawk (May 5, 2016)

I added 4 sound holes and this sounds amazing. I needto turn one in Zebra, stabilize it and hear the sound difference.


----------

